# صلاة العذراء الوردية التى أوصت بها



## sunmoon (19 يوليو 2007)

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون معكم
اقدم لكم صلاة العذراء الوردية التى أوصت بها
عيلة مار شربل   "وكانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل والمشاركة وكسر الخبز والصلوات"  رسل 2-42
The Rosary
 المسبحة الورديّة


أسرار الفرح - أسرار النور  -  أسرار الحزن  -  أسرار المجد.




" أنا سيدّة الورديّة.. داوموا على صلاة المسبحة كلّ يوم.." 

         (السيدة العذراء في 13 تشرين الأول 1917- فاطمة)





التأمل عنصر جوهري في الورديّة فبدونه تتحوّل 

إلى جسد لا روح فيه، وتصبح تلاوتها اعادة آلية 

لبعض العبارات، مخالفة لوصيّة يسوع (متى 6-7)،

وعليه فانه لا بدّ من تلاوة الورديّة بهدوء وإطمئنان 

بغية التوصّل الى تأمل اسرار الحياة الربيّة، من 

خلال قلب تلكَ التي كانت اقرب الناس إليه. 

من منشور لقداسة البابا بولس السادس في الإكرام المريمي 22-3-1974 





 "هذه العبادة تكون لك سلاحاً تُقاوم بهِ الأعداء 

المنظورين وغير المنظورين وتكون عربون محبتي للمسيحييّن"... 

 (السيدة العذراء للقديس عبد الأحد سنة 1213) 





"عائلة تُصلّي هي عائلة تحيا" 

(البابا بيوس الثاني عشر)



إنّ صلاة المسبحة قديمة العهد كان الرهبان قديماً يردّدون الصلوات بإستعمال حبلٍ معقود بمئة وخمسون عقدة.. إلى أن تدخلت السيدة العذراء بظهوراتها على القديس عبد الأحد فشدّدت على هذه الصلاة وإختارتها كصلاة إلهيّة مَرضيّة لدى الله ومحبّبة إليها. 

ويظهر ذلك أيضاً من خلال ظهوراتها بلورد وبلدة فاطمة مثلاً. 

القديس عبد الأحد الذي ولد سنة 1170 في إسبانيا وتوفيَ سنة 1221، عمِلَ مع أبٍ آخر على إغناء المسبحة بإدخال الأسرار إليها، كما أوحت له السيدة العذراء للتأمّل بحياة يسوع وحياة مريم أمّه. وسميّاها المسبحة "الورديّة". فقُسِّمت إلى ثلاثة أقسام  وأضاف البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني قسم رابع اعلنه في الرسالة الباباوية التي ظهرت في 16 تشرين الأول من العام 2002 وهي أسرار النور إذاً الأسرار أصبحت:



أسرار الفرح   -      أسرار النور   -      أسرار الحزن   -   أسرار المجد. 

وكل قسم مقسّم بدوره إلى خمس أبيات كلّ بيت يتألّف من عشر حبّات يُضاف حبّة كبيرة بين كل بيت وآخر لتلاوة الصلاة الربّية التي علّمنا أياها سيدنا يسوع المسيح. 

وقد خصِّصَ يومَي الأثنين والسبت لأسرار الفرَح، والثلاثاء والجمعه لأسرار الحزن والأربعاء والأحد لأسرار المجد. ويوم الخميس لأسرار النور.

تطلب السيّدة العذراء بإلحاح تلاوة الورديّة وظهر هذا في معظم رسائلها في العالم.. 

"عوِّدي الأطفال على تلاوة المسبحة وضعي المسبحة تحت وسادة المريض فيتوب ويحظى بميته صالحة".. السيدة العذراء للقديسة  أنجال مؤسِسة راهبات "الأورسولين" 1535. 

سألت السيّدة العذراء القديسة كاترين لابوريه عن مسبحتها في إحد الظهورات وطلبت منها تلاوتها كل يوم مع الراهبات1830.. 

طلبت السيدة العذراء من برناديث سوبيرو في لورد في إحد الظهورات تلاوة المسبحة مع الجماهير وكانت ترى السيدة العذراء تبتسم وبيدها مسبحة من ورد. 

وفي فاطمة طلبت السيدّة العذراء منَ الأولاد تلاوة مسبحتهم وعلمتهم صلاة صغيرة يتلونها بعد المجد من كل بيت وهي: 

" يا يسوع الحبيب إغفر لنا خطايانا، نجّنا من نار جهنّم والمطهر وخذ إلى السماء جميع النفوس خصوصاً تلكَ التي هيَ بأكثر حاجة إلى رحمتك. آمين". 1917 

" صلّوا! صلّوا! صلّوا! فَيُعطى لكُم. إقرعوا فيُفْتَح لكُم أطلبوا فتَجِدوا. فبالصلاة والتكفير تنالون كلّ شيء إذا كان خيراً لنُفوسِكُم"   السيّدة العذراء 1968 سان داميانو- إيطاليا. 

"صلّوا من أجل أولادكم ضعوهُم تحتَ حمايتي لأنّي سأضعُهم حولي بشدّة.." سان داميانو إيطاليا.. 

 " الورديّة.. يا أحبّأئي إنها وسيلة دفاعِكم من وجه العدوّ.. هي خلاصكم.." سان داميانو – إيطاليا 1969 

 " عندما تتلون مسبحة الورديّة، صلّوها بإنتباه وفكّروا بمعنى كلّ كلمة". الإسكوريال- إسبانيا 1988.

-----------------

كيف نصلّي الورديّة: 

1)     نرسم إشارة الصليب:

"بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القُدُس الإله الواحد آمين". 

2)     صلاة إلى الروح القُدُس: 

"هَلُمَّ أيها الروح القُدُس وأرسل منَ السماءِ شُعاعَ نورِكَ، هلُمَّ يا أبا المساكين، هلُمَّ يا مُعطي المواهب، هَلُمَّ يا ضياء القلوب العذب. أيتها الإستراحة اللذيذة انتَ في التعب راحة، وفي الحرّ إعتِدال، وفي البُكاءِ تعزية، أيُها النور الطوباوي إملأ باطِن قلوب مؤمنيك لأنّه بدون قُدرَتِكَ لا شيء في الإنسان ولا شيء طاهر. طهِّر ما كان دنساً إسقِ ما كان يابساً، إشفِِ ما كان معلولاً، ليّن ما كان صلباً، أضرِم ما كان بارِداً، دبِّر ما كان حائداً. أعطِ مؤمنيكَ المتّكلين عليك المواهب السبع. إمنحهم ثواب الفضيلة، هَبْ لهُم غاية الخلاص، أعطِهم السرور الأبدي، آمين."



3)              نتلو فعل الندامة...

4)              نُمسك بصليب المسبحة ونتلو  قانون الإيمان.. 

5)              نُصَلّي  الأبانا على أول حبّة فوق الصليب. 

6)              نصَلّي ثلات مرّات  السلام الملائكي.. 

7)              ثم "المجدُ للآب والإبن والروح القدس، كما كان في البَدءِ والآن وعلى الدوام، وإلى دهر الداهرين، آمين." 

ونُضيف الصلاة التي علّمتها السيدة العذراء للأطفال في فاطمة: 

"يا يسوع الحبيب إغفر لنا خطايانا نجّنا من نار جهنّم والمطهر وخذ إلى السماء 

جميع النفوس خصوصاً تلكَ التي هي بأكثر حاجة إلى رحمتِك. آمين." 

 في كل بيت من المسبحة نتأمل مع مريم بحدث من حياة يسوع.. أن التأمل بالأسرار يُعطي النفوس المستَعِدّة واليقظة النِعَم الكثيرة. 



 أسرار الفرح، ليومَي الأثنين والسبت. 

 السر الأول      :    البشارة. ثمرة هذا السرّ التواضع.  مراجعة لوقا 1/ 26-38 

"أقدّم لكِ ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل الفرح الذي فرحتِه لأجل  بشارتِك من الملاك جبرائيل بالحبل الإلهي. 

( مرّة أبانا وعشر مرات السلام وثم المجد وثم صلاة الأطفال في فاطمة، وهكذا في كل بيت من المسبحة) 

  السرّ الثاني    :    الزيارة.  ثمرة هذا السرّ محبّة القريب. مراجعة لوقا 1/ 39-45 

"أقدّم لكِ أيتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل الفرح الذي فرحتِه لأجل زيارتك المقدّسة خالتَك القدّيسة أليصابات" 

  السرّ الثالث    :    الولادة.  ثمرة هذا السرّ الفقر والتجرّد. مراجعة لوقا2/ 1-7 

"أقدّم لكِ أيتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الفرح الذي فرحتِه لولادَتِك سيدنا يسوع المسيح في مغارة بيت لحم. 

  السرّ الرابع    :     التقدمة. ثمرة هذا السرّ الطهارة وتتميم الوصايا. مراجعة لوقا 2/ 21-40 

"أقدم لك أيتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الفرح الذي فرحتِه لمّا قدّمتِ ابنكِ سيدنا يسوع المسيح قرباناً لله على يد سمعان الشيخ في الهيكل. 

  السرّ الخامس  :    وجود يسوع في الهيكل. ثمرة هذا السرّ الطاعة والسعي للحصول على يسوع. مراجعة لوقا 2/ 41-50 

"أقدّم لكِ أيتها البتول الطوباويةّ جزيل الفرح الذي فرحتهِ لمّا وجدت سيدنا يسوع المسيح في الهيكل يناظر العلماء ويجادلهم". 

 --------------



الأسرار النورانيّة أو أسرار النور

من الرسالة الباباويّة التي صدرت في 16 تشرين الأول 2002 

Lettre Apostolique
Rosarium VIrginis Mariae
Du Pape Jean Paul II

"بعد انتقالنا من طفولة يسوع ومن حياته في الناصرة إلى حياته العلنيّة، نصل إلى التأمل بالأسرار التي يمكننا أن ندعوها باسم خاص "أسرار النور". وبالواقع فإنّ كلّ سرّ المسيح هو نور: إنّه "نور العالم" (يوحنا 8/ 12). ولكن هذا البعد هو منظور بصورة خاصة خلال سنوات حياته العلنيّة عندما أعلن إنجيل الملكوت. وإذا أردنا أن ندلّ الجماعة المسيحيّة على خمس مراحل نعني "الأسرار المنوّرة" في هذه الحقبة من حياة المسيح، يبدو لي أنّه يمكننا أن نبرزها بهذا الشكل:

1.    عماده في الأردن.

2.    كشف عن ذاته في عرس قانا.

3.    لانه ملكوت الله والدعوة إلى التوبة.

4.     جلّيه على الجبل.

5.     تأسيسه الأفخارستيا وهو التعبير الأسراري للسرّ الفصحي.

كلّ واحد من هذه الأسرار هو كشف عن الملكوت الحاضر منذ الآن في شخص يسوع.

1.    إنّ العماد في الأردن هو قبل كلّ شيء سرّ النور. في هذا المكان، في اللحظة التي نزل فيها المسيح إلى مياه النهر كالبار الذي جعل ذاته "خطيئة" من أجلنا (2 قور 5/21) إنفتحت السماء، وأعلن صوت الآب إبنه الحبيب (متى 3/17)، فيما حلّ عليه الروح يقلّده الرسالة التي تنتظره.

2.    إن بدء الآيات في قانا هو سرّ نورٍ (يوحنا 2/1-12) عندما حوّل يسوع الماء إلى خمر فتح قلب التلاميذ على الإيمان بواسطة تدخّل مريم، الأولى بين المؤمنين.

3.   إنّه أيضاً سرّ نور في التبشير الذي به أعلن يسوع مجيء ملكوت الله ودعى إلى التوبة (مرقس 1/ 51) غافراً خطايا الذين يتقرّبون منه بإيمان متواضع (مرقس 2/3-13)، و (لوقا 7/47-48) وخدمة الرحمة هذه التي باشرها سيُتابعها حتى نهاية الأزمنة خاصةً في سرّ المصالحة الذي استودعه كنيسته (يوحنا 20/ 22-23).

4.  والتجلّي هو سرّ نور بامتياز. لقد حصل ذلك حسب التقليد على جبل طابور. إنّ مجد الألوهة تألقّ على وجه المسيح في حين أنّ الآب يقدّمه للرسل في حال إنخطاف "ليسمعوا له" (لوقا 9/35). وليتأهّبوا للعيش معه في أوقات آلامه لكي يصلوا معه إلى فرح القيامة وإلى حياة تتجلّى بالروح القدس.

5.  وأخيراً، إنّه نور تأسيس الافخارستيا التي بها جعل يسوع ذاته طعاماً بواسطة جسده ودمه تحت أعراض الخبز والخمر، مُعطياً "حتى النهاية" شهادة حبّه للبشريّة (يوحنا 13/1) التي بها قدّم ذاته ذبيحة من أجل خلاصها.



في كل هذه الأسرار، باستثناء قانا، لم تكن مريم حاضرة إلاّ بطريقة ضمنيّة. فالأناجيل لم تقدّم لنا سوى تلميحات قصيرة إلى حضورها في بعض مناسبات تبشير يسوع (مرقس 3/ 31-35؛ يوحنا 2/12) ولا تقول (أي الأناجيل) شيئاً عن حضورها في العليّة وقت تأسيس الأفخارستيا. ولكن المهمّة التي قامت بها في قانا ترافق، على نوعٍ ما، كلّ مسيرة المسيح. فالوحي الذي حصل يوم المعموديّة في الأردن والذي أعطاه الآب وكان المعمدان صدىً له، هو على شفتيها في قانا وقد أصبح الوصيّة الكبرى التي وجّهتها إلى الكنيسة في كلّ الأزمنة "إعملوا ما يقوله لكم" (يوحنا 2/5). إنّها وصيّة تجعلنا ندخل في كلمات يسوع وآياته طوال حياته العالميّة وهي الأساس المريمي لكل "أسرار النّور".



أسرار النّور  ليوم الخميس

أيتها العذراء القديسة، سلطانة الورديّة المقدّسة، إنّنا في هذه السنة المكرّسة لورديتك، نصلّي ونتأمّل بخمسة أسرار النور، المتألّقة في حياة إبنكِ العلنيّة، والمُشعّة عليكِ وعلينا، ونقدّمها من أجل أخوتنا الذين لا يزالون في ظلمة الإبتعاد عن ابنك، متوَسّلين إليه بشفاعتك، ليفتح بصائرهم، ويُضيء دروبهم، فيكتشفوا فيه النور الذي جاء إلى العالم ليخلّصهم. آمين.

في السرّ الأول  :        نتأمّل بمعموديّة يسوع على يد يوحنّا، وإعلان الآب عنه بأنّه إبنه الحبيب.

                             الثمرة الروحيّة: البنوّة للآب.

في السرّ الثاني  :        نتأمّل بيسوع يستجيب طلب أمّه ويجترح أولى معجزاته في قانا، ويُظهر مجده، فيؤمنَ به تلاميذه.

                          الثمرة الروحيّة: التجدّد بالروح القدس.

في السرّ الثالث  :       نتأمّل بيسوع يُعلن مجيء ملكوت الله، ويدعو إلى التوبة ومغفرة الخطايا للذين يؤمنون به.  

                           الثمرة الروحيّة:         التوق إلى الملكوت.

في السرّ الرابع :        نتأمّل بصورة الآب تتلألأ على وجه إبنه على الجبل، ونُصغي إلى صوته يدعونا "إسمعوا له".          

                           الثمرة الروحيّة: اتّباع تعاليم يسوع.

في السرّ الخامس:       نتأمّل بيسوع يقدّم ذاته طعاماً لنا في مسيرتنا على الأرض حتى لقائنا به في مجيئه الثاني.           

                           الثمرة الروحيّة: المشاركة في الذبيحة الإلهيّة.





أسرار الحزن .. ليومَي الثلاثاء والجمعة. 

السرّ الأول  :    صلاة يسوع في بستان الزيتون. ثمرة هذا السرّ الندامة. لوقا 22/ 39-46 

"أقدّم لك أيتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الحزن الذي حزنتِه لمّا صلّى ابنك في البستان وكان عرقه ينحدر على الأرض كعبيط الدم". 

 السرّ الثاني:    الجلد. ثمرة هذا السرّ إماتة الحواس. يوحنا 19/ 1 

"أقدّم لكِ ايتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الحزن الذي حزنته لمّا جُلِدَ إبنك على العامود بالسياط". 

 السرّ الثالث:    إكليل الشوك. ثمرة هذا السرّ تواضع القلب والعقل وإخضاع الذات بإيمان ليسوع وإحتقار المجد العالمي. متى 27/ 27-31 

"أقدّم لك ايتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الحزن الذي حزنته لأجل تكليل إبنك بإكليل من شوك على هامته المقدّسة". 

 السرّ الرابع:    يسوع يحمل صليبُه. ثمرة هذا السرّ الشجاعة والتسليم في حمل صليبنا. يوحنا 19/ 17-22 

"أقدّم لكِ أيتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل الحزن الذي حزنتِه لمّا حمل إبنك صليبه وكان من ثقله يتحني ساقطاً على الأرض كالميت". 

 السرّ الخامس:    الموت على الصليب. ثمرة هذا السرّ إماتة الذات والمحبة والمغفرة للأعداء.  لوقا 23/ 44-49 

"أقدّم لك ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل الحزن الذي حزنته لما مات إبنك على الصليب". 

  ---------------- 



أسرار المجد...  ليومي الأربعاء والأحد. 

 السرّ الأول:        القيامة. ثمرة هذا السرّ الإيمان والنهوض من الخطيئة. يوحنا 20/ 1-18 

"أقدّم لك ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل المجد الذي تمجّدته لأجل قيامة ابنك من بين الأموات." 

 السرّ الثاني:    الصعود. ثمرة هذا السرّ الرجاء والشوق ألى السماء. لوقا 24/ 50-53 

"أقدّم لك أيتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل المجد الذي تمجدته لأجل صعود ابنك إلى السماء وجلوسه عن يمين الله الآب". 

 السر الثالث:    حلول الروح القدس. ثمرة هذا السر الغيرة الرسولية. والإصغاء لإلهامات الروح القدس. رسل 2/ 1-13 

"أقدّم لك ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل المجد الذي تمجدته لما أرسل ابنك روحه القدوس وحلّ عليكِ وعلى تلاميذه الأطهار". 

 السرّ الرابع:    الإنتقال. ثمرة هذا السرّ التعبّد للعذراء والميته الصالحة. من إعلان عقيدة انتقال السيدة العذراء البابا بيوس 12 – 1950 

"أقدم لك ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل المجد الذي تمجدته لما انتقلتِ بالنفس والجسد إلى ملكوت السماء". 

 السر الخامس:    إكليل المجد. ثمرة هذا السرّ تكريم السيدة العذراء والثبات في محبة الله.  رؤيا 12/ 1 

"أقدم لك ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل المجد الذي تمجدته لما كُلِلتِ بالمجد من الثالوث الأقدس سلطانةٍ على السماء والأرض.   



صلاة  
إلى حمايتك نلتجيء يا والدة الله القديسة، فلا تغفلي عن طلباتنا عند إحتياجاتنا إليك. لكن نجّنا دائماً من جميع المخاطر أيتها العذراء المجيدة المباركة. 

-  تضرعي لأجلنا يا والدة الله القديسة. 

-  لكي نستحق مواعيد المسيح. 

-------------------- 

[ Home ] [ Up ] [ المسبحة الورديّة ] [ التبشير الملائكي ] [ Maryprayer1 ] صلوات  |   Rosary Eng   |   Le Rosaire Fr   

تعليم الوردية للأب يونان عبيد


----------



## fight the devil (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة العذراء الوردية التى أوصت بها*

I do pray al wardia,and every time i pray miracle will happen.
last time i prayed whith tears for my aunt because she was sick,after three days ,she got well.but i get verer lazy waely ana al shaky         
i promised mather (al 3athra) to start pray it again in Agust the first.
thank you


----------

